# Thinking about starting homemade dog food business



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Right now I board dogs in my home. We will be moving to Florida in the spring and since we will be renting boarding dog in my home is not a possibility. So that got me thinking.....What if I made homemade dog food and sold it.. OF course I will read up on making healthy yet tastey dog food and practice . I dont plan on being some giant corporation selling to pet supply stores. I just thought of starting in my home and selling it to people maybe a months supply at a time or even a week. It will be fresh with no preservatives. 

So my question (s) is do I need some special permit to make and sell dog food? I know I (anyone) can easily get a business license but is there more to it when selling dog food? And if so who or where would I get the permit from?

If anyone knows I would really appreciate any information

Thanks


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds awesome. Good luck with that and please...no fillers in the dog food-haha. Why don't you ask your local pet store owner if they know. The owner of the one I go too is very helpful and talks to the dog food reps. Maybe someone like that can help you out.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

LMH said:


> That sounds awesome. Good luck with that and please...no fillers in the dog food-haha. Why don't you ask your local pet store owner if they know. The owner of the one I go too is very helpful and talks to the dog food reps. Maybe someone like that can help you out.


Thanks. No fillers? Why not? Just kidding, LoL. 

Yeah I am going to ask around sometimes I am not sure who to ask because I think they might not like to help the competition. I actually am not really going to be major competiton seeing how the food I plan to make and sell will not have preservatives and I do not have a big canning factory to can it. If I canned it I suppose it would need preservatives to keep it from spoiling and that is not my plan.

Just legally I need to know what I need to do.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Laws will likely vary by state and, sometimes, by municipality. I doubt the department of agriculture gets involved if it is not going to be shipped across state lines.

Florida regulates everything, so you should probably check with them.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Florida is definitely going to make you fill out paperwork and pay for a license or permit. Since it's dog food, they may not have requirements like they do for anyone selling food of any type to humans, but, you'll need to find that out. 

The idea is great, I'm just not sure how it'll go over. How will you market it? How will orders come in? How will delivery be made? There are regulations about home-based businesses, including traffic (coming and going), so these are considerations you'll need to problem-solve. People are funny, too. From those who buy the cheapest crap on the market (like Ole Roy, or whatever it's called, or Beneful), to those who are food snobs (like me!). It would take some real convincing, and some kind of regulatory agency for quality control before I'd even consider buying. Gee, I sound real negative - truly, not my intention. I do think the idea is good, and wish you the best in this endeavor.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

RonE said:


> Laws will likely vary by state and, sometimes, by municipality. I doubt the department of agriculture gets involved if it is not going to be shipped across state lines.
> 
> Florida regulates everything, so you should probably check with them.


I will check with them. 


poodleholic said:


> Florida is definitely going to make you fill out paperwork and pay for a license or permit. Since it's dog food, they may not have requirements like they do for anyone selling food of any type to humans, but, you'll need to find that out.
> 
> The idea is great, I'm just not sure how it'll go over. How will you market it? How will orders come in? How will delivery be made? There are regulations about home-based businesses, including traffic (coming and going), so these are considerations you'll need to problem-solve. People are funny, too. From those who buy the cheapest crap on the market (like Ole Roy, or whatever it's called, or Beneful), to those who are food snobs (like me!). It would take some real convincing, and some kind of regulatory agency for quality control before I'd even consider buying. Gee, I sound real negative - truly, not my intention. I do think the idea is good, and wish you the best in this endeavor.



Your right I will likely get many people like you who will not react in a positive way. I do not figure on getting people who buy Alpo as customers because they either could not afford it or not interested in quality food for thier own reasons. Usually when I meet people in person I for some reason give them a good feeling and they trust me. 

Years ago I used to bake cookies and walk into car dealerships and I'd sell near 100 cookies at $1 a cookie in 2 hours. Now dog food I will not be able to sell that way and it will not be as easy of course but I am confident I can do it.

I plan to list the ingredients I use and be honest and upfront with everyone. I do not plan on making millions off this so I will not have a million people coming and going. I was thinking of offering delivery to certain areas with a certian amount ordered.

Marketing I have a few ideas but not 100% sure yet.

Just wanted to add I appreciate all opinions on this! Thank you.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

well, heres the problem i have. not only do i want to know the ingedients, but i want to know protein content, fat content, etc. Can you break that down and be able to tell me whats in there? and im talking percentages. With my pups, protein percentage is VERY important to me. Also, I want to know exactly how long i have untill it goes bad being that there are no preservatives in it...but then again... If youre using things you have bought from the store to make it, there are already preservatives in that. Im not trying to be nagative, im just thinking some things are going to be a little unrealistic. maybe sticking to treats or something would be better. right now i am in the midst of homemade treats that are low allergen, (no wheat no corn) and all natural. i think its something easier to make, and easier to sell than food itself. the food is something a dog relies on for its health, but treats are fun and dont have to be the MOST nutritious thing in the world, and people typically arent as finnickey about them. (plus theyre so fun to decorate and make! and the ones i have in the making so far my pups go bonkers over!)


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

GreatDaneMom said:


> well, heres the problem i have. not only do i want to know the ingedients, but i want to know protein content, fat content, etc. Can you break that down and be able to tell me whats in there? and im talking percentages. With my pups, protein percentage is VERY important to me. Also, I want to know exactly how long i have untill it goes bad being that there are no preservatives in it...but then again... If youre using things you have bought from the store to make it, there are already preservatives in that. Im not trying to be nagative, im just thinking some things are going to be a little unrealistic. maybe sticking to treats or something would be better. right now i am in the midst of homemade treats that are low allergen, (no wheat no corn) and all natural. i think its something easier to make, and easier to sell than food itself. the food is something a dog relies on for its health, but treats are fun and dont have to be the MOST nutritious thing in the world, and people typically arent as finnickey about them. (plus theyre so fun to decorate and make! and the ones i have in the making so far my pups go bonkers over!)


That is what I am hopefully going to find out. I have some books I have ordered and will hopefully tell me the correct way to figure that out. I dont want to cut corners or cheat. If I can not do it right I will not do it at all. 

I defenatley would like to sell treats too. I may end up only selling treats if I can not figure out the dog food the way it needs to be. I really think though there is a way to figure out the protein content other nutritional information.

I really want it to be simple and easy to understand like Bryers icecream. I want to by fresh ingredients and make it an sell it to the people that live around me. not long distances as that would make preservatives necessary.

Anyhow I can cook and read (LOL, that sounds funny to say) so I will read up on what needs to be in dog food to make it balanced and complete and do just that .


----------



## PetBusiness101 (Jan 7, 2008)

These are great questions.

Florida Department of Agriculture will DEFINITELY REQUIRE you to complete an application to sell the food. Plus you may actually have a 'commercial' kitchen to produce the food (depending on locality).

They will also REQUIRE a guaranteed analysis, which unfortunately no book that you will buy will be able to give you, because the analysis will depend on the quality of ingredients, prep of ingredients and the cooking methods used. Guaranteed analysis are conducted by several approved labs throughout the US - you send a sample of the food and they do the lab work on it and return the results to you. This was a rather minor issue before the pet food problems this past year, then it became public enemy #1.

Now you only have to do the guaranteed analysis (ga) once as long as you follow proper quality control measure, BUT you have to get a 'ga' for every different food you create, which can become quite problematic if you are going to have multiple protein sources, etc.

There is MUCH MORE work involved in baking treats or foods for pets in 2008 than in previous years.

=====================
Doug Bertram
'IM' if you would like additional information


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

PetBusiness101 said:


> These are great questions.
> 
> Florida Department of Agriculture will DEFINITELY REQUIRE you to complete an application to sell the food. Plus you may actually have a 'commercial' kitchen to produce the food (depending on locality).
> 
> ...



I have more questions for you and thanks! I do not know how to IM but I will PM you on this forum so I hope you will check it.


----------

